# SWT Frames wie bei Eclipse



## Crashbreaker (2. Jun 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wie erstelle ich solche Fensteraufteilungen wie beim Eclipse es ist?
Welches element müsste ich dafür in SWT nutzen?

Bitte um hilfe!

MfG
Daniel


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (2. Jun 2011)

Highscore - Programmieren in Java: Aufbau - Swing


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Jun 2011)

F.S.WhiTeY hat gesagt.:


> Highscore - Programmieren in Java: Aufbau - Swing



Er fragt nach einer SWT Komponente und du schickst ihm einen Link zu einem Swing-Kapitel?:autsch:


----------



## Crashbreaker (2. Jun 2011)

Ich danke für eure schnelle Hilfe ...

Ja SWT wäre aber besser glaube ich oder wie würdet ihr es mir am besten empfehlen?
Immerhin habe ich hier im Forum die Erfahrung gebracht, dass SWT besser / Vorteilhafter sind als die Swings.

Bitte um Hilfe!

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Crashbreaker (2. Jun 2011)

F.S.WhiTeY hat gesagt.:


> Highscore - Programmieren in Java: Aufbau - Swing



Ich habe dein Link mir angeschaut aber der Kollege hatte recht ... es ist nicht das was ich suche bzw. habe ich dort nirgendwo etwas gefunden was mir helfen könnte.

Bitte um genauere Hilfestellung!

MfG
Daniel


----------



## njans (2. Jun 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es genau das ist, was du suchst, aber mir würde der JInternalFrame  einfallen


----------



## Crashbreaker (3. Jun 2011)

njans hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es genau das ist, was du suchst, aber mir würde der JInternalFrame  einfallen



Hallo Njans,

hm was genau ist denn der JInternalFrame?
Wie wird es eingesetzt und wie sieht es denn aus?

Bitte nicht so Profihaft posten - bin momentan etwas Anfänglich mit dem SWTs und mit absicht auch in der Anfängergruppe ...

Bitte um Hilfe!

MfG
Daniel


----------



## MarderFahrer (3. Jun 2011)

Also, beim JInternalFrame bekommst du praktisch ein großes Fenster, in dem du mehrere kleinere Fenster platzieren und hin und herschieben kannst.

Ein Beispiel ist hier zu finden:
Java JInternalFrame class example | Java Beginner

Das sind allerdings "nur" Fenster. Falls du es auch auf die in Eclipse verwendeten Tabs abgesehen hast, wäre dann noch "Tabbed Panes" zu erwähnen:
How to Use Tabbed Panes (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)

Ist leider alles Swing, keine Ahnung ob es dazu auch SWT Gegenstücke gibt.


----------



## Beni (3. Jun 2011)

Wenn du in Swing eine GUI wie die von Eclipse nachprogrammieren willst, nimm eine richtige Library wie DockingFrames oder eine von den hier. Diese Libraries bieten ähnliches Verhalten an. Nur mit JInternalFrames oder JTabbedPane alleine wirst du nicht annähernd etwas vergleichbares bekommen.

Wenn du SWT verwenden willst, wäre es vielleicht eine Lösung ein Plugin für Eclipse zu schreiben?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (3. Jun 2011)

Wie hier versucht wird, den TO zu Swing zu konvertieren :joke:

@TO: Wenn du Eclipse-Features nutzen willst, dann schreibe eine RCP-Anwendung.


----------



## Sonecc (3. Jun 2011)

Es gibt kein SWT Widget alleine, das so etwas ermöglicht. Am einfachsten ist es wirklich eine RCP Anwendung zu schreiben.
Warum hier jeder von swing redet, obwohl sowohl im Titel aus auch in den Beiträgen des TOs von SWT die Rede ist ist mir schleierhaft. Genauso ist mir aber auch schleierhaft warum man sich für unpassende Beiträge bedankt...


----------



## Asgar13 (3. Jun 2011)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Wie hier versucht wird, den TO zu Swing zu konvertieren :joke:



Ihr könnt ihn haben :hihi:

Was willst du  TO/Crashbreaker, mit SWT machen, wobei du meinst, das SWT besser ist?


----------



## Wildcard (3. Jun 2011)

Crashbreaker hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie erstelle ich solche Fensteraufteilungen wie beim Eclipse es ist?
> Welches element müsste ich dafür in SWT nutzen?


Geht es dir um die verschiebbaren Views? Dafür solltest du dann tatsächlich eine RCP Anwenung schreiben, das ist kein einfaches Widget.


----------



## Crashbreaker (4. Jun 2011)

Beni hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du in Swing eine GUI wie die von Eclipse nachprogrammieren willst, nimm eine richtige Library wie DockingFrames oder eine von den hier. Diese Libraries bieten ähnliches Verhalten an. Nur mit JInternalFrames oder JTabbedPane alleine wirst du nicht annähernd etwas vergleichbares bekommen.
> 
> Wenn du SWT verwenden willst, wäre es vielleicht eine Lösung ein Plugin für Eclipse zu schreiben?



Hey cool, Dankeschön ... 
Ja das ist es was ich meinte bzw. erreichen wollte ...
Doch was sind von den beiden die Unterschiede?

Hat Eclipse denn nicht seine eigene Plugin dafür, die ich einfach für mein Software übernehmen kann?
Weil dann brauche ich ja nicht irgendein externes hinzufügen?

Ich werde dein 2. Link mal ausprobieren und hoffe ich mal, dass ich damit klar komme.

Ich danke vorab erst einmal!
Werde natürlich mein Feedback hierzu noch geben.

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Crashbreaker (4. Jun 2011)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Wie hier versucht wird, den TO zu Swing zu konvertieren :joke:
> 
> @TO: Wenn du Eclipse-Features nutzen willst, dann schreibe eine RCP-Anwendung.



Hallo,

hm, was ist TO und wieso konvertieren?
War doch nicht die rede von oder habe ich irgendetwas übersehen?

RCP-Anwendung ist doch Plugins entwickeln, richtig?
Leider habe ich damit 0 Erfahrung und weiß nicht wie ich das bewerkstelligen könnte.
Da zu mal ich bei der Installation von SWT die eRCP irgendwie nicht installiert bekommen habe.
Da gab es ein fehler und wusste nicht weiter.

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Crashbreaker (4. Jun 2011)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt kein SWT Widget alleine, das so etwas ermöglicht. Am einfachsten ist es wirklich eine RCP Anwendung zu schreiben.
> Warum hier jeder von swing redet, obwohl sowohl im Titel aus auch in den Beiträgen des TOs von SWT die Rede ist ist mir schleierhaft. Genauso ist mir aber auch schleierhaft warum man sich für unpassende Beiträge bedankt...



Da gebe ich dir mit deinem vorletzten Satz mit recht ...
Aber alternativ, wenn es beispielsweise damit gehen würde, würde ich auch damit es programmieren (Swings) ...

Zu deinem letzten Satz, naja immerhin ist man ja dankbar trotzdem, da der jenige sich bemüht mir zu helfen.

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Crashbreaker (4. Jun 2011)

Asgar13 hat gesagt.:


> Ihr könnt ihn haben :hihi:
> 
> Was willst du  TO/Crashbreaker, mit SWT machen, wobei du meinst, das SWT besser ist?



Ich habe es hier in Erfahrung gebracht, dass SWT besser sein sollen als Swings ...
Ich selbst habe damit 0 Erfahrung - arbeite damit jetzt zum ersten mal.
Daher kann ich da nichts genaueres zu sagen.

Es soll quasi Swings ausgebessert zu haben usw. ...

Wenn du bessere Vorschläge hast, wäre ich dir natürlich sehr Dankbar für!

MfG
Daniel


----------



## awda23ws23 (5. Jun 2011)

SWT = Eclipse Framework -> proprietär nur mit Eclipse zu verwenden (wenn man nicht einen Riesenaufwand betreiben will)
Swing = allg. Java. Versteht jede IDE wie Netbeans, Intellij u.a.


----------



## awda23ws23 (5. Jun 2011)

"Ich habe es hier in Erfahrung gebracht, dass SWT besser sein sollen als Swings ..."

Was "besser" ist sollte sich nach deinen Anforderungen richten; nach der Aufgabe die du erledigen möchtest

Wenn alle sagen Zange ist besser, wirst du mit ihr einen Nagel in die Wand hauen?


----------



## Sonecc (6. Jun 2011)

awda23ws23 hat gesagt.:


> SWT = Eclipse Framework -> proprietär nur mit Eclipse zu verwenden (wenn man nicht einen Riesenaufwand betreiben will)
> Swing = allg. Java. Versteht jede IDE wie Netbeans, Intellij u.a.



Selten soviel Mist auf einen Haufen gesehen... :lol:



Zum Thema SWT besser als Swing: 
Es kommt drauf an, was du willst. Lies dir mal folgenden Beitrag durch.
http://www.java-forum.org/entwuerfe/94299-faq-swt-swing-grundlegende-informationen.html


----------



## Asgar13 (6. Jun 2011)

> Zum Thema SWT besser als Swing:
> Es kommt drauf an, was du willst. Lies dir mal folgenden Beitrag durch.
> http://www.java-forum.org/entwuerfe/94299-faq-swt-swing-grundlegende-informationen.html



Das meinte ich ja.

TO->Thread Opener -> Themeneröffner -> Crashbreaker



> Da zu mal ich bei der Installation von SWT die eRCP irgendwie nicht installiert bekommen habe.
> Da gab es ein fehler und wusste nicht weiter.



Poste doch mal den Fehler, vielleicht können wir helfen.

Notfalllösung: Alles selbst programmieren


----------



## awda23ws23 (6. Jun 2011)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Selten soviel Mist auf einen Haufen gesehen... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wo ist da det Mist?

Exakt das, was auch unter dem Link steht


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2011)

> SWT = Eclipse Framework -> proprietär nur mit Eclipse zu verwenden (wenn man nicht einen Riesenaufwand betreiben will)
> Swing = allg. Java. Versteht jede IDE wie Netbeans, Intellij u.a.





awda23ws23 hat gesagt.:


> Wo ist da det Mist?


1. SWT ist nicht proprietär
2. SWT ist problemlos ohne Eclipse verwendbar. Das bekannte Azureus ist zB ein Beispiel dafür.
3. Man kann SWT, genau wie Swing, mit jeder IDE entwickeln.


----------



## Sonecc (7. Jun 2011)

awda23ws23 hat gesagt.:


> Wo ist da det Mist?



Siehe Wildcards Antwort.
Auf die Bemerkung dass es das gleiche wäre, wie in der FAQ steht gehe ich mal nicht weiter ein, die spricht für sich.


----------



## Crashbreaker (11. Jun 2011)

Beni hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du in Swing eine GUI wie die von Eclipse nachprogrammieren willst, nimm eine richtige Library wie DockingFrames oder eine von den hier. Diese Libraries bieten ähnliches Verhalten an. Nur mit JInternalFrames oder JTabbedPane alleine wirst du nicht annähernd etwas vergleichbares bekommen.
> 
> Wenn du SWT verwenden willst, wäre es vielleicht eine Lösung ein Plugin für Eclipse zu schreiben?



Hallo Leute,

ich bin es noch mal ...

Also ich habe das mit dem DockingWindowExample es versucht aber irgendwie bekomme ich es in meinem Programm nicht integriert  ...

Kann mir da jemand für ein Anfänger behilflich sein?
Wäre euch echt sehr Dankbar!

Das Programm Ansich (DockingWindowsExample.java) funktioniert - also kann dieses ohne Beanstandung starten.

Ich habe mir auch versucht das Doku davon rein zu ziehen aber ich schnalle das irgendwie nicht.
Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich kein Englisch kann.

Kann mir jemand hier verraten, wie ich das in meinem SWT - Fenster / Programm es einbinden kann und wie ich die Frames etc. erstelle und aufbauen kann?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für die Mühe und Verständnis!

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Tomate_Salat (11. Jun 2011)

Afaik ist das DockinFramework für Swing-Anwendungen und nicht für SWT.

Was spricht dagegen, das ganze als RCP-Anwendung zu realisieren? RCP bietet doch genau das, wonach du suchst.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2011)

> Kann mir jemand hier verraten, wie ich das in meinem SWT - Fenster / Programm es einbinden kann und wie ich die Frames etc. erstelle und aufbauen kann?


Gar nicht, das ist für Swing.


----------



## Crashbreaker (11. Jun 2011)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Afaik ist das DockinFramework für Swing-Anwendungen und nicht für SWT.
> 
> Was spricht dagegen, das ganze als RCP-Anwendung zu realisieren? RCP bietet doch genau das, wonach du suchst.




Hm, es spricht nichts dagegen  es als RCP zu realisieren.
Doch was ist RCP und wie mache ich das?
Hilfst du mir denn dabei?
Ich habe kein schimmer Plan von RCP !!!

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Crashbreaker (11. Jun 2011)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Gar nicht, das ist für Swing.



Ja und wie realisiere ich das mit Swing ???
Kann ich es mit Swing beginnen und die anderen weiteren Komponenten mit SWT fort führen?

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Gast2 (12. Jun 2011)

Crashbreaker hat gesagt.:


> Ja und wie realisiere ich das mit Swing ???
> Kann ich es mit Swing beginnen und die anderen weiteren Komponenten mit SWT fort führen?
> 
> MfG
> Daniel



Nein kannst du nicht. Hast du schonmal überhaupt eine GUI entwickelt? 
RCP
Eclipse RCP Tutorial


----------



## Tomate_Salat (12. Jun 2011)

Crashbreaker hat gesagt.:


> Hm, es spricht nichts dagegen  es als RCP zu realisieren.
> Doch was ist RCP und wie mache ich das?
> Hilfst du mir denn dabei?
> Ich habe kein schimmer Plan von RCP !!!



Einen Link zu einem Tutorial für RCP stand schon in meinem ersten Post ;-). Es ist der selbe, den SirWayne jz nochmal gepostet hat. 

Arbeite das Tutorial durch, dann hast du die Grundlage, die brauchst. Denn für den Anfang sollte es für dich reichen, wie man Views erstellt/registriert, Menü-einträge erstellt, ein Produkt erstellt und ggf. den Editor-Bereich ein/ausblendet. Das wird alles im Tuorial behandelt.


----------



## Crashbreaker (12. Jun 2011)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Nein kannst du nicht. Hast du schonmal überhaupt eine GUI entwickelt?
> RCP
> Eclipse RCP Tutorial



Wie jetzt ???
Leute versteht mich bitte nicht falsch aber ich habe hier wirklich ernsthaftes Problem und wäre echt dankbar, wenn Ihr das auch ernst nimmt!

Denn der eine sagt: "Es geht nur mit Swing" und nun wird behauptet, dass ich das nicht mit Swing Programmieren kann kann ...
Was stimmt denn nun jetzt?

Ich hatte ja gesagt, dass ich in dem Bereich Anfänger bin.
Ja GUI habe ich vielleicht vor 10 Jahren mal programmiert aber es waren sehr kleine Projekte ... 
Es ist nun mal sehr lange her und möchte hier wieder Einsteigen.

den Du mir als Link gibst in Deutsch?
Ich verstehe überhaupt kein Englisch !!!

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Crashbreaker (12. Jun 2011)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Arbeite das Tutorial durch, dann hast du die Grundlage, die brauchst. Denn für den Anfang sollte es für dich reichen, wie man Views erstellt/registriert, Menü-einträge erstellt, ein Produkt erstellt und ggf. den Editor-Bereich ein/ausblendet. Das wird alles im Tuorial behandelt.



Ich würde diesne Tutorial durch Arbeiten doch ich verstehe überhaupt kein Englisch...
Gibt es denn nichts, keine Seite was in Deutsch ist?

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jun 2011)

> Leute versteht mich bitte nicht falsch aber ich habe hier wirklich ernsthaftes Problem und wäre echt dankbar, wenn Ihr das auch ernst nimmt!


Wir nehmen dein Problem ernst, sieh dir alleine mal an wie viele Antworten es in diesem Thread gab, aber entweder tust du dir schwer damit das Gesagte auch anzunehmen, oder dir fehlen einfach noch zu viele Grundlagen.



> Denn der eine sagt: "Es geht nur mit Swing" und nun wird behauptet, dass ich das nicht mit Swing Programmieren kann kann ...
> Was stimmt denn nun jetzt?


Weder SWT, noch Swing haben nativen Support dafür. Für eine Swing Anwendung gibt es zusätzliche Bibliotheken die man einbinden kann, für SWT Anwendungen nimmt man am besten direkt Eclipse RCP. Aber du kannst (bzgw. solltest) SWT und Swing nicht mischen.
Da es hier ursprünglich um SWT ging, solltest du IMO zu Eclipse RCP greifen.




> Ich würde diesne Tutorial durch Arbeiten doch ich verstehe überhaupt kein Englisch...
> Gibt es denn nichts, keine Seite was in Deutsch ist?


Ohne Englisch wirst du nicht weit kommen, weder mit Eclipse RCP, noch mit Programmierung im Allgemeinen. Hier ein Einstieg in Deutsch:
Eclipse RCP


----------



## Gast2 (14. Jun 2011)

Crashbreaker hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde diesne Tutorial durch Arbeiten doch ich verstehe überhaupt kein Englisch...



Dann solltest du das Problem als 1. angehen


----------



## Sonecc (14. Jun 2011)

Ohne den TO angreifen zu wollen, frage ich mich, wie man es in der heutigen Zeit ohne jegliche Kenntnis der Englischen Sprache durchzukommen?!
Vor allem stellt sich mir aber auch die Frage, wie man auf den Gedanken kommt, dass es alles auch auf Deutsch geben muss und wie man tatsächlich die Idee kriegt zu programmieren, wenn man denn nun kein Englisch beherrscht..


----------



## MarderFahrer (14. Jun 2011)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Ohne den TO angreifen zu wollen, frage ich mich, wie man es in der heutigen Zeit ohne jegliche Kenntnis der Englischen Sprache durchzukommen?!
> Vor allem stellt sich mir aber auch die Frage, wie man auf den Gedanken kommt, dass es alles auch auf Deutsch geben muss und wie man tatsächlich die Idee kriegt zu programmieren, wenn man denn nun kein Englisch beherrscht..



Auch wenn das jetzt etwas off topic rutscht möchte ich doch warnen, dass es auch heutzutage so etwas noch "in freier Wildbahn" gibt. Da gibt es Firmen, wo die Policy herrscht, nicht nur sämtliche Dokumentation in Deutsch zu schreiben, nein, es müssen! auch sämtliche Quelltexte auf Deutsch sein. d.h Variablen Namen und //Comments.

 :shock:


----------



## Gast2 (14. Jun 2011)

MarderFahrer hat gesagt.:


> Auch wenn das jetzt etwas off topic rutscht möchte ich doch warnen, dass es auch heutzutage so etwas noch "in freier Wildbahn" gibt. Da gibt es Firmen, wo die Policy herrscht, nicht nur sämtliche Dokumentation in Deutsch zu schreiben, nein, es müssen! auch sämtliche Quelltexte auf Deutsch sein. d.h Variablen Namen und //Comments.



Kenn ich viele Firmen...


----------



## Sonecc (14. Jun 2011)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Kenn ich viele Firmen...



Gehören alle geschlossen...


----------



## Gast2 (14. Jun 2011)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Gehören alle geschlossen...



Naja find ich jetzt nicht, haben halt eine andere Philosophie. Sind übrigens einige große dabei


----------



## Asgar13 (15. Jun 2011)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Vor allem stellt sich mir aber auch die Frage, wie man auf den Gedanken kommt, dass es alles auch auf Deutsch geben muss und wie man tatsächlich die Idee kriegt zu programmieren, wenn man denn nun kein Englisch beherrscht..



Wäre doch praktisch.



> Gehören alle geschlossen...



Deutsch + Englisch, außer die haben das Ziel Deutsch zur Weltsprache zu machen.


----------
Wenn du ganz schlechtes Deutsch besser lesen kannst, als Englisch, dann benutz doch den google-übersetzer.

Sonst Link posten und erklären lassen.

Falls du noch lange in der Informatik tätig sein willst, dann solltest du Englisch lernen.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (15. Jun 2011)

Asgar13 hat gesagt.:


> Sonst Link posten und erklären lassen



schlechte Idee. Ich glaube nicht, dass hier jmd hat, ein komplettes Tutorial zu übersetzen/erklären.


----------



## Gast2 (15. Jun 2011)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> schlechte Idee. Ich glaube nicht, dass hier jmd hat, ein komplettes Tutorial zu übersetzen/erklären.



Kommt immer aufs Geld an oder ...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (15. Jun 2011)

Wie konnte ich das nur außer acht lassen . Wobei man dann auch gleich zu einer gebundenen Literatur greifen könnte


----------

